# strange users

## Smegma

Why are these users created ? 

```

anthrax images # grep :0: /etc/passwd

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/false

```

operator and sync with GID 0

```

anthrax images # find / -user sync

find: /proc/15958/task/15958/fd/4: No such file or directory

anthrax images # find / -user operator

find: /proc/15959/task/15959/fd/4: No such file or directory

```

owning 0 files

What packages creates it ? or are in gentoo baselayout  ?

----------

## moocha

They're required for system binaries (specifically those in util-linux). Please leave them there. They're present on any Linux system.

----------

## krolden

Is there a way to find out _why_ a certain user is in the /etc/passwd file?

----------

